# Do 'Air Freshners' bother animals?



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you guys think that Plug in Air Freshners
bother the sense of smell of dogs and cats?

I want to plug 1 by the litterbox and another by my dog kennel.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

They are toxic 8O 

Dont you think that is a bit of a stretch?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Those plug-in "air fresheners" only work by covering up the unpleasant odor with a stronger "pleasant" odor. Pleasant to humans, that is. I use the liquid in the refill as a cat deterrent because they hate the smell.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....if you ever smelled a wet dog.....
You would want to cover up the odor too!


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I just had to jump in here. We had one plugged in a hallway socket and found my cat China sniffing the freshener, then turning in circles, like a rabid possum! 8O She did it over and over, it was very scary. My husband ripped the freshener out of the socket and never let me buy one again!!

Chris


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I think some cats are more sensitive to it than others. We use Bath & Body Works "Wallflowers" and Skeeter won't go near them, but Binx doesn't mind. It's the same when I put on lotion from B&BW...Skeeter gives me that squinty-eyed, pulled back head look and Binx couldn't care less. 

Some air freshener products are known to cause cancer in lab animals, but I think those are mainly the spray kind b/c of of the chemical "Paradichlorobenzene".

But then there are some home freshening products like Febreeze that say on the bottle that it's approved (by the ASPCA?) for safe use around animals.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey you guys....I wanted to read up about this toxic air freshener.

Found this really good site....it has some really good inexpensive ideas!
http://www.lesstoxicguide.ca/index.asp?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Good tips! What a great site!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought some of the odor eliminators from Lowes that are made from volcanic rock. It comes in a pack of three or four 8x6 inch nylon fabric bags, that are screen like. They last for several months. Since we have the ginormous little box with the crate on the inside I just sat one in there. I also put one underneath our pool table because that is where all the puppy beds are. You do not notice any flower or spring fresh odor like you had sprayed something, you simply do not have odor. They are fantastic! We had tried many, many other products, this has been the best so far.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Limyer....
That is the name.... Odor Eliminator?

We dont have a Lowes but I will check at Menards.


----------



## Curlikat (Sep 7, 2004)

I also bought some of those volcanic rock odor eliminators from Drs Foster & Smith catalog - it has helped with the smell of the cat litter but instead I now detect just a faint 'dusty' smell.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I used the use plug-in air freshner but I dont' use it that often anymore. Sometimes I plug it in when friends are coming over.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

My litterbox doesnt stink....
It is just this house...the air quality in this house is yuck and 
I dont think the previous tenants were very clean.
Plus they smoked a ton! :twisted: 
In time, with regular cleanings....I hope it improves!

But still.....Wet Dog Smell...YUCK!!!
We will be getting alot of rain this month too.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I purchased the Nilodor system for the litterbox room and once it was running, Barnaby started to avoid the room, so I removed it.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

At least today is warm and windy....
So there is a cool breeze flowing through the house.


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

I use the plug-ins w/ the fan all over my house and my cat is not the least bit interested or bothered by them. I do not have them by her litter, food or sleeping places, but nonetheless they don't seem to bother her where they are. But I am about to do some research about toxicity, because you guys have me all worried now.


----------

